# thank you (pl.) very much!



## Dminor

I wonder, would "Gratias tantissimas vobis" be too Italian? I consider "multas gratias" to be too weak (and using multas twice over the top ), what suggestions would you have to make "many thanks" into something like "very many thanks"?


----------



## Namakemono

How about "Gratias vobis ago"? I'm not sure though. My Latin is a bit shaky.


----------



## Dminor

Well, that's even a degree lower than "_multas_ gratias vobis (ago)". 

Edit: I found a pretty satisfying alternative myself: maximas gratias vobis!

But don't hesitate to give more options!


----------



## jazyk

I love maximas gratias vobis.


----------



## Nunty

Me, too. I'm going to try to work it into a conversation during the coming week...


----------



## judkinsc

You know, Classical Latin didn't use "vobis" for the singular.  There was no formal/informal, just singular/plural.  The typical way to say thank you is "Tibi gratias ago."

Perhaps try: "Tibi beatas [beatissimas] gratias ago"


----------



## Outsider

The original poster asked for the plural.


----------

